# Caution/Buyer Beware



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

When you intend on buying used wheels, do whatever you have to be certain that
the wheels are not bent. A good deal isn't so very good if you vibrate down the road.
If you can't see the wheels for yourself, and you have any doubt as to the condition
of the wheels, it is best to call an installer in the area where the wheels are located.
Have a reputable shop verify the condition (trueness/run out), of *all* of the wheels
by calling you directly that the wheels are straight before you buy them.
 

-


*Please order from Eric Your VW Performance 
Specialist @  Available at
877-522-8473 Extension 391*
*T*ire & *W*heel Catalog








If at all possible, Please refrain from Emailing Me.
As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 5:44 PM 6-22-2004_


----------

